# Is it okay to continue a story?



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, I came onto the site because I enjoyed a lot of the stories that were here and I planned on writing my own stories. But... I read one story by an author while I was writing other stuff and their story gripped and held my attention, but it had a rather unfortunate end for the character.

My problem is this... just for kicks I started writing about that same charter five years down the line to give them a bit of a break. 40pages later, it is longer than the original posting. The story was writen about three years ago and there have been no additions to it. Is it alright to post my story which takes up where the author left off?

The story is one of yours JP if you're out there. Just wanted to say... I loved it! Would like your permission first before posting it.


----------



## JP. (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, I saw this post by chance and it happened to be about me! Rock on.

I assume you're talking about Heavy Debt? My unfinished novella. I don't mind, I'm still battling writer's block to produce any new story. Go right ahead. Let me know when you have anything.

I actually get asked this more often than you think. I leave a lot of my stories (finished or not) with the potential for sequels.


----------



## Cuddle-Bunny (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry, I've tried sending the file to you. I even tried posting it here, but for some reason it just won't go. It keeps coming up as "invalid file"... what ever that means. So I will have to rewrite it as a post, and that might take a while...

ho hum...
Sue


----------



## Lou Grant (Jan 25, 2011)

Cuddle-Bunny said:


> Sorry, I've tried sending the file to you. I even tried posting it here, but for some reason it just won't go. It keeps coming up as "invalid file"... what ever that means. So I will have to rewrite it as a post, and that might take a while...
> 
> ho hum...
> Sue



You can find the procedures for posting a story and also a link to the posted rules here.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jan 31, 2011)

IIRC the list of accepted filed types for direct posting is incredibly short, and doesn't include anything modern (.docx or .odf, for instance). And I think the most you can put in a given post is about equivalent to 8 pages of 12 point TNR or Arial.


----------



## Perry White (Mar 15, 2011)

Attachment Key

*Filetype	Max Filesize Max Width Max Height*

bmp 19.5 KB 620 280

doc 97.7 KB - -

gif 97.7 KB 620 280

jpe 19.5 KB 620 280

jpeg 117.2 KB - -

jpg 117.2 KB - -

pdf 19.5 KB - -

png 19.5 KB 620 280

psd 19.5 KB - -

txt 48.8 KB - -

zip 97.7 KB - -


----------



## Perry White (Mar 15, 2011)

I spent a few minutes formatting that all nice and pretty, and that's how that came out. Phooey.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 15, 2011)

You do realize jpeg and jpg are the same thing...


----------



## Perry White (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes, but that doesn't mean that everything will recognize the file name if it's the alternate type. It was copy and pasted from the forum attachments page, so I imagine that it can get picky.


----------

